# Corn Cob Litter



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

So I finally used up my Carefresh and I went to my local Tractor Supply to get some corn cob bedding. I took a picture of the exact brand name and checked online to see if it was in stock at my store and it was. When I got to the TS I couldn't find it so I asked an employee if they had it and she acted like she had never heard of it before and directed me to some compressed pine horse bedding. I don't know why the store doesn't have any but now I'm out of litter and I want to avoid buying more temporary litters like Carefresh. Does anyone know of any places that sell the corn cob bedding? I have in my area a Lowes, Home Depot, ACE, Petsmart, Target, Walmart, Kmart, etc. I really want to get some and I don't like ordering things online due to shipping costs and wait time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryLiz (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm not sure what brand/kind you need, but I believe I've seen some type of corncob/corn related litter at petsmart. It was for cats, but it might be similar to what you need. You might be able to look online and see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Tractor Supply should have it year round. It sounds like you got an inexperienced employee that didn't know what she was talking about. I'd go back and look again, it'll be in the bedding section for horses, and if you don't find it ask to speak to the manager as they'll know what you're talking about and will know for sure if they do or do not have it.


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

Check out the reptile section in Petsmart. It will be there.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks, I'm going to go back to TS today and scour the shelves myself, I mean it's got to be somewhere. I'm also out of rat food so I'm making a Petsmart run anyways so I'll check if TS really doesn't have it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I found it! I already like the pellet form and it does smell good, but is it okay if my rats are eating it? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I would not use it at all personally as it moulds extremely easily. If they ingested some when fresh, it probably would not do much harm however you literally have to clean out that litter daily for it to not get mouldy. The mould that grows on it WOULD be dangerous to the rats if ingested, so I would be careful about that. Also there is no way of telling how much they are eating of it if they are which would make me nervous. Pee + this bedding just does not make a very pleasant combination. Last thing I want is for you to have to get another litter... But that is just my thought on the matter.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I believe it was HeyFay who recommended it to me, HeyFay have you experienced any molding with this litter? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I've been using corn cob litter for nearly a decade, and not once have I ever had it mold. Ever.

You'll see that written on various websites, but people repeat it mindlessly without knowing the facts themselves.

In normal, healthy conditions, the litter is fine. If it's wet enough to mold, you have some other serious problems that you need to be addressing.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Okay good, well I clean my litter boxes every 2 days so it shouldn't get nasty enough to be a problem 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rimmer (Jul 26, 2014)

I have used corncob litter for many years now and have used it with many species and have never experienced molding.


----------



## smyhls (Jul 28, 2014)

How much did you get and for what price?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I got a 40lb bag for $8.99. If you haven't tried corn cob litter yet I highly recommend it!!! Keeps the odor down, easy to spot clean poops out of, lasts long, and it's really cheap 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

check walmart, it wont be compressed but actual corncob that is better


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> I've been using corn cob litter for nearly a decade, and not once have I ever had it mold. Ever.
> 
> You'll see that written on various websites, but people repeat it mindlessly without knowing the facts themselves.
> 
> In normal, healthy conditions, the litter is fine. If it's wet enough to mold, you have some other serious problems that you need to be addressing.


True, but it definitely does get moldy if it is left moist for too long. I used it briefly for my cats and when my partner would skip his litter box cleaning duty (and I mean by 1-2 days, not weeks), mold started to grow in the inner parts of the largest clumps. One of our cats was diabetic, so he did pee a good bit more than normal, but mold was definitely an issue for us. The other cat was eating it and it tracked like crazy, so I had to take it back. It shouldn't be horrible for rats, but I really think they'd just eat it which is no good.


----------

